# Countertop Suction Cups



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

or seam setters. Looks like i'm going to be forced to invest in some, was wondering if any of you guys have used these. http://www.toolocity.com/images/view.aspx?productId=997

or this one

http://www.toolocity.com/images/view.aspx?productId=998

If so, what do you think of them? If not, what do you recommend?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Dont know why, but i like the looks of the second one, more basic design i guess, GMOD


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have used one's that came in a yellow tool box and were some sort of venturi suction system.

I will give you a link that talks about various kinds.


----------



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

genecarp said:


> Dont know why, but i like the looks of the second one, more basic design i guess, GMOD


Me too, it's about $200 cheaper also


----------



## glassman (Apr 16, 2009)

*suction cups*

The Woods power grip suction cups are used by counter top installers for marble, granite, stone and the synthetic resins also.
They were originally designed for the glass handling market.
The standard 8'' cup will lift a rated 280 lbs, will stick to any flat, non porous surface.
I have used them to lift and move appliances, flat aluminum and steel sheet stock. They will also stick to Formica and other laminates.
Best of all they only cost $58.00.
Some rental centers carry them and my company rents/lends them out to our contractors.:thumbsup:


----------



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

glassman said:


> The Woods power grip suction cups are used by counter top installers for marble, granite, stone and the synthetic resins also.
> They were originally designed for the glass handling market.
> The standard 8'' cup will lift a rated 280 lbs, will stick to any flat, non porous surface.
> I have used them to lift and move appliances, flat aluminum and steel sheet stock. They will also stick to Formica and other laminates.
> ...


Thanks for the info:thumbsup: I'm familiar with these, unfortunatly they wont serve my purpose, Material handling's not what i'm looking for, it's the ability to hold "field seams" together while also holding them flush at the same time.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have used one's that came in a yellow tool box and were some sort of venturi suction system.
> 
> I will give you a link that talks about various kinds.


I believe those are Gorilla Grips. I'm not sure if that's what Fowl is looking for to spend. I think they are the Festool of seam setting.


----------



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

framerman said:


> I believe those are Gorilla Grips. I'm not sure if that's what Fowl is looking for to spend. I think they are the Festool of seam setting.


I'd expect nothing but the finest coming from Warner, and as sweet as those are you're right, it would be overkill for what i'm doing.


----------



## wayne3434 (Feb 11, 2007)

i need something to move a 600lb concrete countertop?? will any suction cups hold that wieght?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

FowlOne said:


> I'd expect nothing but the finest coming from Warner, and as sweet as those are you're right, it would be overkill for what i'm doing.


Thanks, but, just what are you doing?


----------



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Thanks, but, just what are you doing?


Heh, guess that information woulda been helpful. I'm dealing with corian. The jobs I'm doing have multiple field seams(average 8 seams per job), and the more seams I can do at the same time the better. The countertop manufacturer was using a plywood base with "dogbones" at the seams to pull them tight, however, (due to price) they've changed they way these things go together, MDF base(which sucks) and have eliminated the dogbones, so now I'm in need of something to pull the seams together when I apoxy them.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Get a glue gun and hot melt scrap blocks on each side of the seam. Clamp and let set. Knock the blocks off and clean the seams.:thumbsup:


----------

